# Ca craque sur alubook



## Brousseau (8 Septembre 2004)

Lors de l'ouverture ou fermeture de l'écran de mon Mac j'entends des craquements lors de la manipulation.
Il y a bien sur la burette d'huile.....mais vous aller trouver ringard.....et dangereux.
Que faire
Merci


----------



## kisco (8 Septembre 2004)

j'ai exactement le même problème... (enfin c'est pas mortel non plus)


----------



## vincmyl (8 Septembre 2004)

Oué c'est un petit grincement


----------



## powerbook867 (8 Septembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oué c'est un petit grincement



Moi ca craque pas sur mon tibook867 alors que les mauvaises disaient
qu'il était fragile au niveau des charnières....


----------



## Marcant (8 Septembre 2004)

Je n'ai pas encore rencontré ce problème...


----------



## Brousseau (8 Septembre 2004)

En si je m'y interesse c'est q'il y quelques années d'érance j'ai eu un Sony Vaio qui avait le meme probléme ,qui s'est arrété lorsque la charnière s'est cassé......
Enfin elle était en PVC et non pas en alu


----------



## vincmyl (8 Septembre 2004)

Moi je pense qu'il faut pas trop s'en faire


----------



## GrandGibus (8 Septembre 2004)

Même phénomène constaté lorsque mon alu est ouvert depuis un moment, et que j'augmente encore plus l'inclinaison de l'écran.... Ca semblerait être lié à un frotement mécanique au niveau des charnières. Mais c'est pas systématique.

Affaire à suivre


----------



## logan1138 (8 Septembre 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Même phénomène constaté lorsque mon alu est ouvert depuis un moment, et que j'augmente encore plus l'inclinaison de l'écran.... Ca semblerait être lié à un frotement mécanique au niveau des charnières. Mais c'est pas systématique.
> 
> Affaire à suivre



Mon père avait le même problème avec un iBook 600... la goutte d'huile n'a fonctionnée qu'un temps


----------



## Brousseau (8 Septembre 2004)

Je crois que ce phénomème arrive un fois le Mac trés chaud et ça dilate.....?


----------



## lilimac54 (9 Septembre 2004)

Brousseau a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que ce phénomème arrive un fois le Mac trés chaud et ça dilate.....?




je crois que tu as raison car le point de chauffe quand il est ouvert on peut le sentir au bout des doigts quand on les pose entre les touches de fonctions et la charnière :hein:  assez impressionant la chaleur   :affraid:


----------



## vincmyl (9 Septembre 2004)

Oui plus c'est chaud, plus il y aura des grincements


----------



## Al Harawi (9 Mai 2005)

idem pour moi, mais je remarque que les fixations sont un peu "molles", un ami à eu le meme pb, il à fait changer la charniere chez Apple depuis il a plus de souci (=> pb mechanique ??? )


----------



## takamaka (9 Mai 2005)

idem et ca s'entend...


----------



## macdani (9 Mai 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Même phénomène constaté lorsque mon alu est ouvert depuis un moment, et que j'augmente encore plus l'inclinaison de l'écran.... Ca semblerait être lié à un frotement mécanique au niveau des charnières. Mais c'est pas systématique.
> 
> Affaire à suivre



j'ai exactement le même problème...et cela me fait aussi paniqué... :bebe:


----------



## GrandGibus (10 Mai 2005)

non non... pas de panique... c'est même plutôt bon signe ! -> ta charnière est bien serrée 

J'avais remarqué que le phénomène se produisait surtout quand on augmentait l'inclinaison. Du coup, en prenant soin de légèrement rabattre l'écran vers soi avant de le repousser, on limite les grincements !

curieusement, la charnière plutôt souple et lâche de mon nouveau 15 pouces m'inquiète d'avantage que la ferme et bruyante de mon ancien 12 !


----------



## macdani (10 Mai 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> non non... pas de panique... c'est même plutôt bon signe ! -> ta charnière est bien serrée
> 
> J'avais remarqué que le phénomène se produisait surtout quand on augmentait l'inclinaison. Du coup, en prenant soin de légèrement rabattre l'écran vers soi avant de le repousser, on limite les grincements !
> 
> curieusement, la charnière plutôt souple et lâche de mon nouveau 15 pouces m'inquiète d'avantage que la ferme et bruyante de mon ancien 12 !




Merci,je me sens beaucoup mieux...


----------



## vincmyl (10 Mai 2005)

Quand le PWB est chaud on l'entend plus le bruit


----------



## power-mat (30 Juin 2005)

Mon powerbook G4 12" a aussi une charnière qui grince quand on manipule l'écran 

D'après vous cela ne semble pas trop grave mais ca fais quand meme réfléchir sur l'avenir...

Quelqu'un a eu l'avis d'Apple sur la question ?


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

Pareil sur mon alubook 12", ça couine aussi.
Je vais peut-être essayer la petite goutte de lubrifiant. Quelqu'un a un produit à recommander en particulier avant de tout flinguer ?


----------



## Macmao (30 Juin 2005)

Hello

Moi j'avais achété un kit de tournevis pour pouvoir ouvrir mon powerbook pour changer mon disque dur.
Dans ce famuex kit j'ai eu une petite seringue pour lubrifier mes charnières...
Je sais pas si la seringue est vendue seule...

Pour plus d'infos, j'ai acheté ce kit ici http://www.radtech.us 

En tout cas ça marche bien , et 2 goutes suffisent, je peux lubrifier du powerbook pendant 5 ans encore


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

Merci de l'info


----------



## zbab (5 Juillet 2005)

Moi j'ai mis un pschitt de WD-40 dans la charnière droite de mon powerbook 12" il y a quelques mois, et tout est rentré dans l'ordre, mais ça recommence depuis 3 semaines, alors je crois que je vais renouveller l'opération, en faisant bien sûr très attention de ne pas asperger les HP !


----------



## zbab (6 Juillet 2005)

Ca y'est, j'ai remis un coup de WD 40 dans la charnière droite.
Cette fois-ci, je n'ai pas pulvérisé directement le produit avec la petite paille rouge, mais je l'ai appliqué avec un coton-tige, pour mieux maîtriser. Résultat Nickel ! C'est reparti pour 6 mois !


----------

